# ATI und NVidia in einem PC



## wolfi056 (16. November 2007)

HAllo!

Ich möcht mal schnell eine wichtige Frage stellen: Ist es möglich, eine ATI Graka und eine NVidia Graka im selben Pc zu verwenden?
Ich besitze eine X1950 Pro und wollte mir jetzt noch eine gebrauchte 8600GT dazukaufen, um etwaige DirectX X features in Spielen zu nutzen.
Ich will sie nicht gleichzeitig betreiben, sondern abwechselnd, jenachdem was ich gerade brauch.

mfg
wolfi056


----------



## Monopoly (18. November 2007)

Nein, das ist soweit ich weiß, nicht möglich.

Das einzige, was eventuell gehen würde (aber denke ich auch eher unrealistisch ist), dass du dir ne (alte) PCI x1 Karte holst...


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. November 2007)

Warum sollte das denn nicht gehen? Ich sehe da kein Problem. Nur der Sinn ist irgendwie zu hinterfragen warum du unbedingt beide Karten nutzen willst.


----------



## Monopoly (19. November 2007)

auf einem SLI-Board wage ich das mal zu bezeifeln...


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Ich glaube er hatte keineswegs vor die Grafikkarten mittels SLI zu koppeln. Das wäre ja mehr als abwegig. Nur sollte es kein Problem sein beide Karten zu installieren.


----------



## Monopoly (19. November 2007)

ja, okay, da hast du recht... hatte ich sogar mal die situation wo wir sli ausprobieren wollten und dann nur 2 mal die graka angezeigt gekriegt haben...


----------



## wolfi056 (21. November 2007)

Hallo!
Danke für die Antworten.
Hab heute gesehen, dass auch eine HD 2400 um 50€ DxX besitzt.
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die holen und als Crossfireslave dazueinbauen.

mfg
wolfi056


----------

